# Cheap black material



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, that is a good idea!! I may have to check into that myself!!

Thanks, and welcome to the board!!


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

Not to be rude, but how much did it cost you?


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I got a huge construction roll of black covering 10x100 feet for $20.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I look at the clearance fabric at Walmart everytime I go, I have picked up plain black for about $1 a yard.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

also places like Jo Ann Fabric or the equivalent have tuns of discount cloth for next to nothing, i clean em out when i can


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like im going to Home Depot.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## _shan (Aug 30, 2010)

Grimm Halloween said:


> Not to be rude, but how much did it cost you?


I'll have to check the size of the roll tonight. It was a large roll for $7.99. The store is called Menards, similar to Home Depot.


----------



## _shan (Aug 30, 2010)

BevAnn said:


> Yes, that is a good idea!! I may have to check into that myself!!
> 
> Thanks, and welcome to the board!!


Thanks, my fiance thinks I'm weird for talking about Halloween in August. I just started getting into paper mache and clay


----------

